# After KelpMax has done its job



## ALToronto (Apr 14, 2013)

I love KelpMax - it has made transplantation and rescue so much easier and more successful. The roots that the plants produce with its help are nothing short of remarkable.

So once the plant is well on its way in (re-)establishing a healthy root system, I want to see some green growth as well. Now my question is: do I lay off the juice and let natural growth take over, or is there another seaweed extract or some other natural-source hormone blend that has a higher cytokinin/auxin ratio that would stimulate green growth? This without harming the plant, of course. Is that what Superthrive is all about?


----------



## Rick (Apr 14, 2013)

The concentration of hormone in kelp products is a small fraction of the total organic material in the product. It's also a lot lower than in Superthrive or Keikipro. There is just about everything else you need fertilizer-wise in kelp anyway (NPK Ca Mg, trace metals.....) so you don't have to stop and switch to something else to get greening (just patience). You could back off to a low level, (maybe 1/4 tsp/gal) and bump up/resume a weak dose (1/8-1/4tsp/gal) of your regular fert to increase N if you want to move the plant a little faster.


----------



## ALToronto (Apr 18, 2013)

Ummm... Time to get Akismet?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2013)

ALToronto said:


> Ummm... Time to get Akismet?



May have to look into that!. (Post has been deleted)


----------



## abax (Apr 19, 2013)

Anybody heard of Kelp4less? They keep sending me emails and I've never
heard anything about the product or the company. What is the best kelp
product? I've used Superthrive in the past and didn't like it at all, so an
alternative might be useful.


----------



## ALToronto (Apr 19, 2013)

I don't trust anything called "X4less". Has it even been desalinated?


----------



## Rick (Apr 19, 2013)

abax said:


> Anybody heard of Kelp4less? They keep sending me emails and I've never
> heard anything about the product or the company. What is the best kelp
> product? I've used Superthrive in the past and didn't like it at all, so an
> alternative might be useful.



I use Seaplex that I get from Worm's Way. But Ray has a kelp product at First Rays too.


----------



## abax (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you. I don't trust the advertised cheap stuff either which is why
I asked. Ray's my buddy so I'll buy some from him. Ever noticed that
Ray does right by everybody???


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 20, 2013)

yes


----------



## Ray (Apr 20, 2013)

I can't post it directly, but I received a copy of a letter from the head groundskeeper at Citizens Bank Park (Go Phillies!) praising how Kelpak (KelpMax sold institutionally) helped the resodding of the field after this year's "Winter Classic" hockey game.

They treated the sod at one quart per acre one week before harvest. They started the installation on 1/31, and it was done midday 2/2 - and they were seeing new root growth protruding from the sod already. Not bad at all considering it was February.

They covered the field with "growth blankets" for two weeks, retreated on March 6, and by late March, in time for the first exhibition game, they had 6"-8" root systems over most of the park.

Needless to say, I have contacted the Phillies to see if I can work up a case study for my own marketing effort.


----------

